# 1,54 oC ao final do aquecimento global



## mpouf (16 Jun 2009 às 13:25)

(2.1 - 0.56 = 1.54)
período glacial está perto


----------



## Laredo (16 Jun 2009 às 14:38)

mpouf disse:


> (2.1 - 0.56 = 1.54)
> período glacial está perto



Explica-te Homem


----------



## Snifa (16 Jun 2009 às 14:43)

(2.1 - 0.56 = 1.54)
período glacial está perto[/QUOTE]


Isso quer dizer que com uma diferença de temperatura de 1.54ºc o  periodo glacial está perto?

A temperatura a subir? e os glaciares a virem?

Como assim? 

Podias explicar melhor?


----------



## mpouf (16 Jun 2009 às 14:57)

ok




400,000 idades para o passado, quando a temperatura chegou a ponto (+3.2oC ) período glacial sempre seguidas! 

Este temp vai ser alcançado em cerca de 50 anos ou menos a partir de agora


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jun 2009 às 21:58)

mpouf disse:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso não será um bocadinho generalista, não seria mais fácil guiarmo-nos pelos ciclos solares?


----------



## Knyght (17 Jun 2009 às 14:47)

Já li qualquer coisa sobre a possibilidade do aquecinho ao derreter os glaciares irão fazer interromper pelas correntes de águas frias que daí adverem as correntes quentes que mantém a temperatura dentro do temperado.

Está tese é defendida e acho viável visto a terra já ter demonstrado ter mecânimos de adpatação inimaginaveis para manter o equilibrio das coisas.


----------



## irpsit (18 Jun 2009 às 08:53)

Assumindo o seguinte padrão (mesmo havendo o arrefecimento devido a um ciclo solar, seguido de rápido aquecimento), então... o ponto de viragem para uma idade glacial surge em 2080. 
Isto seguindo a tua teoria está claro.

Supondo um ritmo de arrefecimento semelhante, só sentiremos os efeitos glaciais, em 2400. Isto é claro a minha pura e louca especulação!!
Nada na realidade acontece assim, linearmente!

1900 desvio de 0º
1950 desvio de 0.5º
1980 desvio de 1.0º
2000 desvio de 1.5º
2020 desvio de 2º
2040 desvio de 2.5º
2060 desvio de 3º
2080 desvio de 3.5º 
2100 desvio de 3.5º
2200 desvio de 1.5º
2300 desvio de -1.0º
2400 desvio de -3.5º
2500 desvio de -6.0º


----------

